# Bought a New Gov't Model -



## Tigerseye (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been a 1911 fan for 35 years and have owned several Colt 1911's in .45ACP, but I bought them all used. Last week I was in my local gun shop and they had a new Series 80 Gov't model. It is tight, well finished, and accurate, and cost less than $800 out the door. I didn't know Colt was making quality 1911s in this price range. Cool!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

That Colt 1911 model 80 is a fine weapon. I agree that you got a good deal on it too. It should be around as long as you are. Congrats!


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

picked one up myself recently...also well under 800. 
and since it was mentioned that the thread_ is useless without pics_, i will be a jerk and post mine to save it from uselessness.:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

alloy said:


> ...since it was mentioned that the thread_ is useless without pics_, i will be a jerk and post mine to save it from uselessness.


Useless??? Never seen that anywhere, just that pics of new hardware are really nice to slobber over.


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

i guess i missquoted, i meant _worthless_.

just funning TODDs post above and looking for a reason to show off my new pistola after hanging a few chads at the voting booth.

i am curious how the OP is likeing his tho, i am happy i found one. colts dont hang in the stores very long. very few new/used etc ever come in, and then a day later they are gone. i think the gun store employees all draw straws after they take one in on trade. trying to find a used colt around here...is like hunting snipe. but...the one i got was also new...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Colt makes a good gun. No question about it. I have yet to be disappointed with one that I have owned. I still have one and wont part with it for anything. I had a stainless Combat Commander that I still kick myself for getting rid of though it did free up some cash for a new Sig Sauer that I really like to shoot :smt023

Heh..Can't help myself..Here's my Colt Officers...


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Heh..Can't help myself..Here's my Colt Officers...


i know what you mean...very nice.:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Believe it or not I found that Colt at a Flea Market. I was there to get a pair of Boots and an M65 jacket...There's a guy that has em there and I happened across it. There's a dealer that shows up there I'm told now and then. got it out the door for 525.00. I about ran out of there I was so jazzed after I go tit..heh


----------



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

That is incredible, I would love to have another 1911. I will never get rid of my Springer GI, but I would love to have a Colt..


----------



## slopoke13 (Apr 6, 2008)

I found a Colt MKIV goverment 70 series blued like "alloys" pictured w/1 mag for 580 OTD. Good deal?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like a good one to me. Colts are high. Some in my opinion are not worth it and you are paying for a name. but there are good deals out there now and then. Under 600 for a Colt is a pretty good deal. anyway. With the Colt 1911's you can always make improvements to it if wanted/needed and you can have a really nice gun on your hands. The last one I bought was a stainless commander NIB that cost me 700.00


----------

